# cone filter



## MosTT (Nov 25, 2009)

just wondering i want to fit a cone filter to my tt 2002 225bhp but can i just use any cone filter or does it have to be a K&N or piper cross type filter .thanks .


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

You can get an OEM Honda S2000 cone filter for about £25, it's a direct fit and requires no alterations (other then removing the air box of course)


----------



## Engineer (Mar 28, 2012)

Is there an improvement buy replacing the filter with this one? I mean which are the advantages in having a cone filter?


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

There is definitely a lot more induction noise and the DV is louder since going from my Wak Box to the S2000 filter. A Wak box is a free mod though and I found it better than OEM (I also had a K&N panel filter fitted). To be honest an air filter generally compliments a range of other modifications and without any other modifications, any air filter isn't really going to make a hugely noticeable difference. You should also think about going for an exhaust system as well.


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

looks a nice induction kit , how many miles have you had it on for 
and did you buy from dealers or is it aftermarket for the s2000 thanks link would be great 
chris


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

I'm running a K&N cone and the noise it makes on boost is addictive. I also have a 007p and you can hear the dump clearly in the car.










This is before I removed the base of the panel filter though.

I posted a YouTube video as well. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaZ7mgYO ... ata_player


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

VSeager said:


> You can get an OEM Honda S2000 cone filter for about £25, it's a direct fit and requires no alterations (other then removing the air box of course)


Now i do like that, my standard Air Box (with wak mod) has a tube about 1" dia in the bottom corner below the TIP that unclips, whats is this and what did you do with it when using the S2000 filter


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I've only had it fitted for about a month so only done a few hundred miles with it as yet. The noise is also very addictive!

I didn't actually buy it myself, I had it fitted whilst the car was at OneZeroFour http://www.one-zerofour.com for a couple of other bits. You can get hold of them easily if you have a quick Google though. They are very cheap even for an OEM Honda one.

This also got me thinking, as this is a direct fit, in theory a K&N cone filler for an S2000 should also fit, and I noticed that you can get hold of a K&N for an S2000 for about £50, a lot cheaper than one specific for the TT. Would love to know if there is actually any difference or if it's just a case of Audi drivers are supposed to have more money so they think they can get away with charging more?!

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Torque said:


> I'm running a K&N cone and the noise it makes on boost is addictive. I also have a 007p and you can hear the dump clearly in the car.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  look at the state of that engine bay!!


----------



## Torque (May 7, 2012)

Brendanb86 said:


> Torque said:
> 
> 
> > I'm running a K&N cone and the noise it makes on boost is addictive. I also have a 007p and you can hear the dump clearly in the car.
> ...


 [smiley=bigcry.gif] I know it's a disgrace. I've not owned it long and was disappointed there were trim pieces missing but it's not the end of the world. The inlet is a lot cleaner now as is the hard pipe so it is getting there


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

lesstatt said:


> Now i do like that, my standard Air Box (with wak mod) has a tube about 1" dia in the bottom corner below the TIP that unclips, whats is this and what did you do with it when using the S2000 filter


It's the cold air feed. Just leave it in place as any air filter will benefit from it slightly.

Sent using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

VSeager said:


> You can get an OEM Honda S2000 cone filter for about £25, it's a direct fit and requires no alterations (other then removing the air box of course)


Apart from being a good filter, good induction kits are all about a large surface area and looks like you have found a hidden gem there! [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

VSeager said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Now i do like that, my standard Air Box (with wak mod) has a tube about 1" dia in the bottom corner below the TIP that unclips, whats is this and what did you do with it when using the S2000 filter
> ...


hmm, I think thats the secondary air pump feed, that can be disconnected but you should fit a small filter onto that pipe it should be filtered air going into it.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

VSeager said:


> lesstatt said:
> 
> 
> > Now i do like that, my standard Air Box (with wak mod) has a tube about 1" dia in the bottom corner below the TIP that unclips, whats is this and what did you do with it when using the S2000 filter
> ...


Thanks but if i have completly removed the air box what would you clip it to as such, the OP doesnt have the air box bottom part left or anything else either


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I've just had a look at mine and my original air box and couldn't find such a pipe. The only thing coming from it is the TIP, and then the cold air feed entering on the opposite side. This just slots in to the air box though with no clips. Maybe it's something that differs on different engine codes?

To be honest I'd probably trust Waks advice over mine, I don't think there is much he doesn't know about these cars!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Wak said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > lesstatt said:
> ...


This is what i mean, 









when you say a filter can you elaborate a little please
do you mean something like this

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Red ... 1c2723d3b0


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

lesstattThis is what i mean said:


> http://i140.photobucket.com/albums/r38/lesstatt/auxairboxhose.jpg[/img]
> 
> when you say a filter can you elaborate a little please
> do you mean something like this
> ...


Thats on the APX 225 the later BAM engined cars dont have that fitted


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Do all 225's have a secondary air pump?


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Thats on the APX 225 the later BAM engined cars dont have that fitted[/quote]

To be fair thats a pic i found on google but its exactly the same as mine, a half turn undoes it

Mine is a 2000 x reg 225


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

lesstatt said:


> Thats on the APX 225 the later BAM engined cars dont have that fitted


Thanks, thats one less thing to go wrong with my BAM engine..............


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I have a BAM engine and I don't have that.

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

lesstatt said:


> Thats on the APX 225 the later BAM engined cars dont have that fitted


To be fair thats a pic i found on google but its exactly the same as mine, a half turn undoes it

Mine is a 2000 x reg 225[/quote]

You don't need it anyway, it's about a mornings work and around £20 for the blanking plate from forge ( or make your own for a lot less) to remove it.


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

You don't need it anyway, it's about a mornings work and around £20 for the blanking plate from forge ( or make your own for a lot less) to remove it.[/quote]

Assume you mean this.......

http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/conten ... ct=FMEGRBP

Why dont i need it ? what will happen if i disconnect it, fault codes / engine light ?
Think i will just stick with everything connected and keep my standard Airbox with Wak Mod


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

It only runs for a few seconds on start up and they do fail, I'd be suprised if it was working on very many cars looking at the state of the one I took off T3RBOs car. At around £250 to replace its not worth the effort. The management light is easily sorted with a resistor across the plug. I can't remember what size but T3RBO will be able to tell you .


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> It only runs for a few seconds on start up and they do fail, I'd be suprised if it was working on very many cars looking at the state of the one I took off T3RBOs car. At around £250 to replace its not worth the effort. The management light is easily sorted with a resistor across the plug. I can't remember what size but T3RBO will be able to tell you .


Or as Wak suggested leave it all there and use a small filter for it ?


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Just bought an s2k cone filter... 18 quid. Let's see how this goes then...


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Sammy said:


> Just bought an s2k cone filter... 18 quid. Let's see how this goes then...


From a Honda dealer or a motor factors ?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

VSeager said:


> Yeah I have a BAM engine and I don't have that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


have you had a replacement engine?


----------



## TTSPORT666 (Dec 1, 2011)

Don't remember seeing that there pipe on my qs? 

Damien.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I have a BAM engine and I don't have that.
> ...


Not that I'm aware of, why?

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

apx engines where up to around 2001-2002


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

lesstatt said:


> Sammy said:
> 
> 
> > Just bought an s2k cone filter... 18 quid. Let's see how this goes then...


From a Honda dealer or a motor factors ?
[/quote]

EBay. And free p&p

They are about 39 quid from Honda, asked my mate with an s2k and he now has the k&n as its 45 quid so he says.


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Will this fit on the secondary air pipe guys ??


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

stainzy said:


> Will this fit on the secondary air pipe guys ??


yeah similar to what i thought here, maybe have to get a bit of pipe to join the 2 together

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Universal-Red ... 1717507932


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

lesstatt said:


> stainzy said:
> 
> 
> > Will this fit on the secondary air pipe guys ??
> ...


Jesus that's cheap lol did see tht


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> apx engines where up to around 2001-2002


I don't know then, would it be documented anywhere? I had the car HPI checked when I got it and that didn't show anything unusual.

A quick google led me to this though, which suggests that BAM engines were fitted in 2000. My car is 2000/X reg.

http://www.qpeng.com/faqs/engine_faqs/all_these_engine_codes_can_you_explain_what_they_mean.html


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

Priced a filter at GSF -£18.10 will get one tomorrow


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

chrishTT said:


> Priced a filter at GSF -£18.10 will get one tomorrow


 Sounds like people are taking to this idea. Let me know what you think when you get it on. I'm very happy with mine!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cam69 (Dec 22, 2011)

Just purchased one from ecp for £22 happy days


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

VSeager said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > Priced a filter at GSF -£18.10 will get one tomorrow
> ...


How does it sound mate, Ive heard it on the s2k but dont know if they would be the same sound thanks


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

chrishTT said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > chrishTT said:
> ...


For me there is a lot more turbo and dv noise than I got with my wak box and k&n panel. So if you like that then it sounds awesome :grin:

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

VSeager said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > VSeager said:
> ...


just got a s2k filter im running standard box at the mn so hope theres a significant change


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

I'm sure you'll notice the difference... let us know!


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

My filter is at home, out tonight but will hopefully be back in time for a fitting!


----------



## xiphon (Dec 8, 2011)

Sammy said:


> My filter is at home, out tonight but will hopefully be back in time for a fitting!


I'm keen to know how you get on too


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Adam-tt said:


> apx engines where up to around 2001-2002


they where fitted to 1999 and early 2000 only


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

VSeager said:


> I'm sure you'll notice the difference... let us know!


jesus christ wot the hell !!! the noise from that cone filter is off the chain performing no worse either its worth every penny just to have a go lol


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

stainzy said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you'll notice the difference... let us know!
> ...


What did you use on the secondary air pipe ?


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

stainzy said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sure you'll notice the difference... let us know!
> ...


:grin::grin::grin:

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Would this fit straight on then? Sounds like a bargain if it will?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300650046794?redirect=mobile


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

Ok so I've fitted the Honda filter, boys right it is a good fit, jubilee clip to keep it tight, and cable tied to the bottom of the existing air box. BUT. I don't think it sounds all that, recirc and intave volume is way noisy, I has hoping for more induction roar, but its not much better than the wak box to be honest which I'm a bit disspaointed about. But ill see how I get on. Worth 20 quid to see if I liked it, glad I didn't get the p.flow now.

Sammy


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Dannymellor said:


> Would this fit straight on then? Sounds like a bargain if it will?
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/300650046794?redirect=mobile


Well yeah, this is what I was suggesting in one of my earlier posts. Surely it would fit, therefore be almost the same product as a K&N specifically for a TT but half the price?

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

VSeager said:


> Dannymellor said:
> 
> 
> > Would this fit straight on then? Sounds like a bargain if it will?
> ...


It seems that way... Would give a more induction noise which in the post above he says the standard one is lacking. 
There are also some second hand ones on eBay so might be worst getting a cheaper one to test?


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Anyone using the Jetex FC-8001?? What are the thoughts on that?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

GPT TT said:


> Anyone using the Jetex FC-8001?? What are the thoughts on that?


Good filter Bill at badger 5 recommends them saw some good gains over the CDS when I fitted the Badger 3" TIP


----------



## GPT TT (Mar 18, 2012)

Diveratt said:


> GPT TT said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone using the Jetex FC-8001?? What are the thoughts on that?
> ...


I also saw the graphs and the gains it produced. Will it be too noisy though, or are these Honda ones recommended?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

all cone filters are going to be loud


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

lesstatt said:


> stainzy said:
> 
> 
> > VSeager said:
> ...


a small breather filter off eBay mate job done


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

So I've been out in the car quite a bit today. Got to be honest I don't really like it. It's quite annoying really. I think its reduced induction noise because how loud the sucking sound is, which is kind of the oppersite of what I wanted. But I have gained an average of 6mg/s on my maf readings which can't be bad!


----------



## luke88 (May 13, 2012)

GPT TT said:


> Anyone using the Jetex FC-8001?? What are the thoughts on that?


If anyone is interested i found this jetex/JR filter at a reasonable price of £40.39. I think that includes delivery too.

Here's the link.

http://www.part-box.com/product_info.ph ... s_id=71113

Cheers, Luke.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Sammy said:


> So I've been out in the car quite a bit today. Got to be honest I don't really like it. It's quite annoying really. I think its reduced induction noise because how loud the sucking sound is, which is kind of the oppersite of what I wanted. But I have gained an average of 6mg/s on my maf readings which can't be bad!


It is a lot of sucking noise that's for sure. I would be interested to know what properties in an air filter create induction roar vs sucking noise?

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

If you can hear the air filter the exhaust isn't loud enough


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

VSeager said:


> Sammy said:
> 
> 
> > So I've been out in the car quite a bit today. Got to be honest I don't really like it. It's quite annoying really. I think its reduced induction noise because how loud the sucking sound is, which is kind of the oppersite of what I wanted. But I have gained an average of 6mg/s on my maf readings which can't be bad!
> ...


I'd be interested to know this also, I'm wondering if the paper filter of the s2k filter impedes the induction roar, and weather a mesh type filter possibly being more free flowing gives more of a roar. Would be intresting to hear what the p flow etc lads think.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Maybe it's time to try the S2000 k&n which is much cheaper than a TT one!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sammy (Nov 19, 2010)

VSeager said:


> Maybe it's time to try the S2000 k&n which is much cheaper than a TT one!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


My pal with an s2000 said exactly the same...


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Anyone fancy volunteering first? Lol 
Keep wanting to buy one of the k&n one's but i havnt tried any other filters or the wak box to compare it to...
Would like to know what someone else thinks compared to another product?


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Sammy said:


> VSeager said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe it's time to try the S2000 k&n which is much cheaper than a TT one!
> ...


does he have one on his car you can pinch to test it?

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Dannymellor said:


> Anyone fancy volunteering first? Lol
> Keep wanting to buy one of the k&n one's but i havnt tried any other filters or the wak box to compare it to...
> Would like to know what someone else thinks compared to another product?


You may as well try the wak box whilst waiting, it's free after all!

Sent from my Galaxy S2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

The S2000 K&N has given me around 10g/s more on my setup.

When we did tests :-









The open cone plow gave the best gains and these larger surface area filters should be better.

The S2000 K&N will need some force or heat to fit a maf housing, its a very hard material wont stretch easily, I'm sure it could be done but I have a custom maf housing so have a different solution for this.

In my opinion its a positive modification but like the 3" Tips , adding these mods could take you closer to maxing out your injectors and need mapping tweaks for them to be accounted for.


----------



## tom2018 (Mar 26, 2011)

Just buy the pflow i have for sale in the for sale section 

Tom


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Wak said:


> The S2000 K&N has given me around 10g/s more on my setup.
> 
> The open cone plow gave the best gains and these larger surface area filters should be better.
> 
> ...


Have you tried the p-flow without the heat shield? I have seen you can get replacement filters for around £40 what effect would this have if you just used the filter part? Or even used some other heat shield?
£40 for the filter or £160 for the kit. That's a £120 heat shield?

Thanks


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Dannymellor said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > The S2000 K&N has given me around 10g/s more on my setup.
> ...


Does anyone who owns and has a Pflow...... really believe the Metal bracket is a heat shield?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Wak said:


> The S2000 K&N has given me around 10g/s more on my setup.
> 
> When we did tests :-
> 
> ...


From tests I did on the dyno with a few filters (I did'nt publish the results) what I did see was the airflow g/s logged differences between them did not correlate to a measurable power/torque gain within the overall measurement scatter.
Green filter(s), JR, K&N on Radius stack, and no filter on radius stack....
238bhp car test mule on 3" intake


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

So what's the use of it?


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Dannymellor said:


> So what's the use of it?


Large open cones have outflowed stock airboxes and modded airboxes with panel filters often, to the tune of 5-7bhp on 210/225 S3's I have dyno'd. Typically the large JR cone is popular..

the tests I did were between different makes/size of open Cone filters.. and between them, they all provided sufficient air for 238bhp on the test car consistently.. Varied intake g/s between them all but did'nt equate to differences that hot runs to colder runs did'nt account for.

Want more airflow, a large open cone and heatshielding does yield some nice gains... measurable.
This would be one of the few times I would say larger/bigger is better... go as big as you can fit, and heatshield it from the uber hot engine bay as well as you can. combine with a free flowing larger turbo intake & it will all nett some nice overall gains.


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

badger5 said:


> Dannymellor said:
> 
> 
> > So what's the use of it?
> ...


Doesnt that just mean your dyno is being operated properly and doing the job its meant to do ? i.e. compensating for the various temperatures and giving you a consistent figure.

It also implies that you probably reached and surpassed the optimum cone size with good results from all.

The old road testing was not be scientific but has the benefits of real airflow / load and was enough to show there are gains to be measured with those setups and we were in the infancy taking the first few baby steps on the cars. :wink:

What your 3" tip and Cone setup has shown is that there was a lot more to gain over those early options and the turbo has a lot more to give once you optimize the incoming air flow and add to that the exhaust side with a 3" DP you have the best you can get short of adding a manifold as well.

What I am seeing though is its a PITA :roll: although a nice one for owners but the increased flow is hitting the stock injector and fueling limits with the increases that can be achieved and hence having to take that next step to injectors or FPR mod and calibration.

The 3" Tip and cone filter is an excellent upgrade for anyone interested but cone filters are like Marmite when it comes to the noises they make!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Wak said:


> What I am seeing though is its a PITA :roll: although a nice one for owners but the increased flow is hitting the stock injector and fueling limits with the increases that can be achieved and hence having to take that next step to injectors or FPR mod and calibration.
> 
> The 3" Tip and cone filter is an excellent upgrade for anyone interested but cone filters are like Marmite when it comes to the noises they make!


THe only pain was not figuring out we were in the position to max out the injectors in the first place and having to come back for a second bite at the cherry, Great fun though . The figures are really good and on the road the the setup is very usable.

I just think that anybody planning to go down the route and minimising all the possible bottle necks with flow on a KO4 had better be prepared to fork out a few extra beer tokens on injectors and a decent map so it all works together.


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

Diveratt said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > What I am seeing though is its a PITA :roll: although a nice one for owners but the increased flow is hitting the stock injector and fueling limits with the increases that can be achieved and hence having to take that next step to injectors or FPR mod and calibration.
> ...


what size injectors ?


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Siemens 630cc from Intigrated Engineering


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

I'm liking this filter option it's certainly making a difference in the butt Dyno as well as the logged values. 
Maybe I'll call it Wakbox Evolution! Lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chrishTT (May 14, 2006)

what size is the silicone hose going from Maf to filter ?


----------



## Dannymellor (May 13, 2012)

Wak said:


> I'm liking this filter option it's certainly making a difference in the butt Dyno as well as the logged values.
> Maybe I'll call it Wakbox Evolution! Lol
> 
> 
> ...


How have you moved the DV to the front?


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Dannymellor said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > I'm liking this filter option it's certainly making a difference in the butt Dyno as well as the logged values.
> ...


http://www.forgemotorsport.co.uk/content.asp?inc=product&cat=0108DV&product=FM225DVRLK


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Ive stealthed it now,wakbox Evolution... been cut away so much there is nothing left! :roll: Can't even tell its there! If you squint your eyes! 

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

chrishTT said:


> what size is the silicone hose going from Maf to filter ?


it's only applicable if your maf housing is not standard.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Wak said:


> chrishTT said:
> 
> 
> > what size is the silicone hose going from Maf to filter ?
> ...


What MAF housing do you have? What are the benefits of replacing this?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

VSeager said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > chrishTT said:
> ...


big turbo conversion bigger maf


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

VSeager said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > chrishTT said:
> ...


Its a custom build for me by Steve Schwing, its about the size of an S4 maf housing.

with BT's if there is a chance max out the stock maf then so you could go to a bigger maf from another model and recalibrate the tune to cope with that or you can change the maf housing to a larger diameter and recalibrate around using the stock maf sensor.

Different situations and typically target power levels will dictate what the best option is for a particular BT setup.


----------



## stainzy (Apr 22, 2012)

Wak said:


> Ive stealthed it now,wakbox Evolution... been cut away so much there is nothing left! :roll: Can't even tell its there! If you squint your eyes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that looks mint  i want one


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Hmmm... might have to stop calling you the Wakmeister and start calling you the Bodgemeister. 

And I thought _I_ was dodgy. 

Mind you, you've not seen what I've got in mind yet... :wink:


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Wak said:


> badger5 said:
> 
> 
> > Dannymellor said:
> ...


The dyno is measuring perfectly thanks  .. It makes corrections for ambients and baro.. however,fact is the engines get hot tho - lol... hotter engine makes less power, simples. consequetive runs hotter engine.. take avg over 3 runs.

Its like some people saying something like a Liqui gauge replaces a £30K dyno in accuracy terms.. :lol: It just does'nt. Its a nice user guideline tool for mods, but not definitive.

I saw changes in airflows for sure.. but the point I am making is between the cone filters I tested, they all made there or there abouts power/torque within the measurement error (we are talking 3-4bhp total measurement range here in 238bhp avg) the size range was from a small green cone to 6" K&N on radius stack I made, and uber size Green cone..

Just because the car injests airflow, does'nt equate to x more power unfortunately from what I see on the dyno... sometimes yes if you see fuel demand also go up, (and beyond max IDC) but just as often not, when inefficiencies come in, temps being dominant in hurting end power vs injested airflow.

Its funny how some folks/dyno's claim >300bhp from k04 on stock injectors when we know that they just dont stretch that far without assistance. Happy dyno's and lottery applies as ever.

With the high flow intakes, exhaust manifolds, downpipes etc... and suitable quality tuning we are now seeing k04's achieve more than they ever have.. I just hope std rods hold out for those pushing them 100%


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

woah!!!! I love tuner on tuner talk! It allows us feeble mortals to get a little insight into your world and start to understand!


----------



## badger5 (Apr 19, 2003)

Rich196 said:


> woah!!!! I love tuner on tuner talk! It allows us feeble mortals to get a little insight into your world and start to understand!


WAK and Morgan are top of their game in what they do.
Niki @ Rtech also superb mapping me7

key thread is enthusiasts not just out for your money.... spending time on getting it right and as good as can be,


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

badger5 said:


> Rich196 said:
> 
> 
> > woah!!!! I love tuner on tuner talk! It allows us feeble mortals to get a little insight into your world and start to understand!
> ...


I know I have experience Wak's work 1st hand and Im very happy with it and the service is great. 
When I was looking at a remap, these were the 3 names that kept popping up, not just on this forum. Tuners experience and knowledge is much more important than the brand of map they are using no matter how good the brand is.

Id love to get you lot all in the same place at the same time. Would make for some very interesting conversation.


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Just wish they were further north I'm in Newcastle and seriously
Debating a long drive south for my next remap!


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Gforce said:


> Just wish they were further north I'm in Newcastle and seriously
> Debating a long drive south for my next remap!


It's worth the effort if you have the mods to justify it Wak is about 3 1/2 hours away from me but some how the trip home is always quicker


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

It's 6 hours from me and the cost in fuel and overnight stay is putting me off lol


----------



## Adam-tt (Apr 3, 2010)

Gforce said:


> It's 6 hours from me and the cost in fuel and overnight stay is putting me off lol


how far from Gloucester are you?


----------



## Rich196 (Mar 31, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > It's 6 hours from me and the cost in fuel and overnight stay is putting me off lol
> ...


cheaper to fly that main man up to you if he would be up for it haha


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Adam-tt said:


> Gforce said:
> 
> 
> > It's 6 hours from me and the cost in fuel and overnight stay is putting me off lol
> ...


It's about 230mile mate


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Vagcheck mapping is available at TSR in Bridgewater now.


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

I'm not saying anything that hasn't been said before but I would go NOWHERE else Waheed is a gentleman and as far as I'm concerned has no equal. 

Makes shite coffee though.


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Wak said:


> Vagcheck mapping is available at TSR in Bridgewater now.


Is that after experiment with my map tweak at TSR?


----------



## TT SMITHY (Jan 18, 2011)

Diveratt said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Vagcheck mapping is available at TSR in Bridgewater now.
> ...


Kev i think TSR have taken over VAGCHECK and has access to there code developer for custom
mapping


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

TT SMITHY said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> > Wak said:
> ...


Interesting I didnt know that, I was up there after Wak mapped my injectors for a tweak to reset the fuel consumption meter, And they bounced the files through Wak.

This could bring the manifold and water meth forward as I was putting it off to coincide with a trip to Gatwick. I I only need to go up to Bridgewater thats much closer  Will miss the runs with Wak though


----------



## dbbloke (Jan 30, 2012)

stainzy said:


> Wak said:
> 
> 
> > Ive stealthed it now,wakbox Evolution... been cut away so much there is nothing left! :roll: Can't even tell its there! If you squint your eyes!
> ...


+1 for wanting one.
Bugger, just did the WakBox mod now I need this. How to connect to std. MAF ? Won't a Silicone hose stretch or you need a custom one with a taper?
Looks really sweet. By escaping the confines of the WakBox it just makes it look like it's bigger and meaner than it's supposed to be, but at the same time it also manages to look like you really want it stealth. Not trying to look shouty but actually sort of are: A non-stealth stealth.

Still my eyes manage to be directed to the water meth injector though 
Where do the chrome trim screws come from?


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

My trim bits are from Was, but someone on the forum does them but cant remember who it is - can someone who knows post?

This K&N I'm sure will fit the oem maf but it like the maf is ( for example) 75mm and the air filter tube is 75mm so it just wont push on easily and hence I think either a little lube washing liquid or some heat on the filter tube will open it up and it will go on then.

Under the filter are some wires and ugly body work so the mod to the trim piece does make it look tidier, stealthy but like I flexed my bicep and tore a hole in my shirt hulk stylee. :roll: 
Which is what usually happens when I flex my biceps as some owners know! :roll:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Earth calling Wak. Come in, Wak. I think your oxygen levels are dangerously low, as you seem to be hallucinating... :-*


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Steviedtt dose the bling kits have a look in for sale section


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Anyone else put the s2000 filter on? Feedback in terms of noise?


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Is a pipercross panel filter recommended as a replacement or not as I have the chance to get a brand new one from a friend quite cheap, but then did read due to the oil in them it can cause MAF problems? Would I be best sticking with a OEM one?


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

AaronMc said:


> Is a pipercross panel filter recommended as a replacement or not as I have the chance to get a brand new one from a friend quite cheap, but then did read due to the oil in them it can cause MAF problems? Would I be best sticking with a OEM one?


Pipercross filter don't have the oil, I was runing one for few months and manage to made 276bhp on the rr 

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AaronMc (May 7, 2012)

Oh nice one thanks kaz! That is the panel filter right and not the cone? The panel filter I can get for £15 new and boxed which is cheap!


----------



## kazinak (Mar 23, 2010)

AaronMc said:


> Oh nice one thanks kaz! That is the panel filter right and not the cone? The panel filter I can get for £15 new and boxed which is cheap!


Panel filter and wakbox

Send from my Android using Tapatalk 2


----------



## lesstatt (Dec 20, 2011)

Finally got round to fitting the Honda filter, far too loud in my opinion, i stick with the wak box mod, if anyone wants the filter and small inline filter for the recirc pipe thay can have it for £10 collet only or it cost too much


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

ill give it ago! where abouts are you ?

pm coming your way


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

lesstatt said:


> Finally got round to fitting the Honda filter, far too loud in my opinion, i stick with the wak box mod, if anyone wants the filter and small inline filter for the recirc pipe thay can have it for £10 collet only or it cost too much


You should hear it with a debaffled charge pipe! :lol: I'm sure I'll get bored of the sound eventually


----------



## Charlesuk (Mar 12, 2012)

i want this sound...


----------



## DCB 070 (Dec 26, 2011)

i really like the look of this. love it.


dbbloke said:


>


----------



## Pot Of Jam (Jun 17, 2011)

Well back in the day I had a 323F V6, and I brought a filter for it and never fitted it.

It was just a standard K&N filter, but was suggested by a mate to see if it fits, and low and behold it just slid on... With a little persuasion. But job done and it sounds lovely...


----------



## jam. (Jan 23, 2012)

The other month I bought a S2000 filter on the back of this thread (I think..), havent had time to fit it due to sorting out other issues with the car.

Now those issues are solved (touch wood) I've just gone to fit the mini filter for the air intake, and the S2000 filter and it doesn't seem right.



kazinak said:


> L0z said:
> 
> 
> > Are there any pictures of the S2000 filters?
> ...


I've fitted it exactly like that, but the mouth of the filter is about 1cm larger than the diameter of the MAF sensor.



VSeager said:


> You can get an OEM Honda S2000 cone filter for about £25, it's a direct fit and requires no alterations (other then removing the air box of course)


Jubilee clipping it won't make it tighter surely due to how solid the plastic of the filter is.

hmm..


----------



## jam. (Jan 23, 2012)

Is this even an issue, or am I being thick?

It just doesn't seem right that the filter isn't a tight fit onto the MAF sensor.


----------



## VSeager (Dec 8, 2010)

Hi Jam,

Using a jubilee clip will keep it on nicely. If you don't have one big enough connect two together. You may be able to see in my pics near the beginning of the thread.

Vic


----------



## jam. (Jan 23, 2012)

Hmm, I've connected two jubilee clips together and it's not making a difference; they're hardly compressing the plastic of the filter. It's still very loose on the MAF sensor; I can get my fingers in between it and the filter.

Odd.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

jam. said:


> Hmm, I've connected two jubilee clips together and it's not making a difference; they're hardly compressing the plastic of the filter. It's still very loose on the MAF sensor; I can get my fingers in between it and the filter.
> 
> Odd.


Hi Jam,
Any joy with the cone filter?
Nick


----------



## jam. (Jan 23, 2012)

Well, yeah - I've done the bodge of the century to attatch it for the time being;

Key rings attatched to the screw holes on the MAF, cable tied to jubilee clips at the base of the mouth of the filter. Looks hilarious, but it'll do for now. Until I can come up with a better solution.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

jam. said:


> Is this even an issue, or am I being thick?
> 
> It just doesn't seem right that the filter isn't a tight fit onto the MAF sensor.


Just got back from holiday, would have responded sooner if I'd seen it. As you say, the plastic is solid, so a jubilee clip wouldn't hold it any tighter I'd imagine. Seems strange that your MAF sensor is smaller? What engine code is yours, wonder if that makes a difference? I have no idea personally but may shed some light?


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

Brendanb86 said:


> Anyone else put the s2000 filter on? Feedback in terms of noise?


Fitted my K&N S2000 today "WTF" it's loud!Loads more noise spooling up and the "Pssssst Tooooo" when your on the gas and changing gears is a hoot! :lol: .Best £40 mod i've spent recently for sure


----------



## beeyondGTR (Jun 16, 2009)

comes with big K & N filter Black shield I carbon fibre velocity stack ... everything needed.. awesome smoker test



















http://www.42draftdesigns.com/images/videos/tt225intake03.wmv

smoker test COOL

http://www.42draftdesigns.com/images/videos/tt225intakedyno.wmv

power gains


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

beeyondGTR said:


> comes with big K & N filter Black shield I carbon fibre velocity stack ... everything needed.. awesome smoker test
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its a nice bit ok kit I have seen it on a Seat and it looks ace, one hell of a lump of alloy, my only issue is the K&N filter as im not convinved that oiled filters and work that well with the MAF long term but I think JR do a dry filter that will fit the Velocity stack.


----------



## ChallonaTTer (Dec 28, 2011)

First attempt at stealthing the filter. :roll:


----------



## Tom_90 (May 25, 2013)

Hi, bringing this thread back from the dead, the S2000 K&N filter will fit then yes?


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Apparently a straight fit on a 225. I used a reducer pipe on my 180, as the MAF diameter is about 20mm less.


----------



## Brendanb86 (Feb 12, 2011)

Fits directly onto a 225


----------



## Nick-ST (Apr 14, 2013)

Folks where is best place to get the K&N cone filter from as I think I would like to go for one for my new car


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Does the s2k fit straight. On to a 180 model tt


----------



## 50 pennies (Sep 12, 2013)

Will the s2k filter. Slot straight. On a 180 model tt


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

50 pennies said:


> Will the s2k filter. Slot straight. On a 180 model tt


No you need a reducer...



Pugwash69 said:


> Apparently a straight fit on a 225. I used a reducer pipe on my 180, as the MAF diameter is about 20mm less.


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

What are the cheaper filters like. I had just a generic blue cone on my Pug 306 which seemed alright for that car. There are one or 2 unbranded ones on Ebay for not too much money. Are these any good or do they cause problems?


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> What are the cheaper filters like. I had just a generic blue cone on my Pug 306 which seemed alright for that car. There are one or 2 unbranded ones on Ebay for not too much money. Are these any good or do they cause problems?


When has anything "cheap" ended well?

Most people don't like spending cash for the fun of it mate. All these mods are undertaken after consultation & testing by others.

There are a lot of "cheap" alternatives out there and whilst they may be ok initially they will not have been through the same process as the more expensive brands and may even affect the running of your car.

By cheap by twice in my opinion.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

Fair point, well made  I will start saving my pennies then. Not sure whether to go with a cone filter or to buy another air box and WAK it :?: I love the induction noise from a cone but not sure the other half would be so pleased with it so maybe the WAK box might be a better idea...


----------



## philgibQS (Jun 28, 2012)

firediamonduk said:


> Fair point, well made  I will start saving my pennies then. Not sure whether to go with a cone filter or to buy another air box and WAK it :?: I love the induction noise from a cone but not sure the other half would be so pleased with it so maybe the WAK box might be a better idea...


Just buy a cheap filter to try out, you may love or hate the noise.

I've had a couple s2000 filters, the green and white ones are cheaply made... Red and black are better quality and I'm guessing the k&n will be even better.

After a couple of weeks the novelty wears off slightly and the excessive wooshing and rumbling becomes irritating for everyday driving, but there's only one way to find out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

firediamonduk said:


> Fair point, well made  I will start saving my pennies then. Not sure whether to go with a cone filter or to buy another air box and WAK it :?: I love the induction noise from a cone but not sure the other half would be so pleased with it so maybe the WAK box might be a better idea...


I run a WAK box with aftermarket panel filter for ages. It's only now I'm looking at a 2nd map that tuners are recommending a S2000 filter that I went & bought the k&n one.

If your doing no more than a stage 1 map I wouldn't bother with a cone filter.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## firediamonduk (Dec 24, 2013)

This is the sort of thing i had on my Pug and was thinking about for the TT

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/VW-GOLF-B...di|Model:TT&hash=item51b9d3584c#ht_576wt_1066

What possible negative effects would it have on the car? Does it look like it has any nessesary breathers etc...

Never had an issue with the one on the Pug, however it was a much more simple piece of poo engine


----------



## HelveticTT (Feb 22, 2014)

Quick question for the gurus:

I have an OLD K&N filter that I had fitted in a Bimmer, at current I still have the standard intake on my 225, just want to know what the diameter of the intake is so I can measure my filter and check it will fit?

Also if it is an older K&N filter will it probably give me a reduction in power? as I have been lazy and not oiled it in a while.

It has just been sitting in my garage and I would like to know what it sounds like... I can take a picture of the filter too if anyone is interested.


----------



## barb (Jul 1, 2013)

HelveticTT said:


> Quick question for the gurus:
> 
> I have an OLD K&N filter that I had fitted in a Bimmer, at current I still have the standard intake on my 225, just want to know what the diameter of the intake is so I can measure my filter and check it will fit?
> 
> ...


80mm on the 225 and 70mm on the 180/150

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

I know this is an old thread now, but figured it'd be better to ask her than start up a new one.

I've not had my 225 long but it was already modified when i bought it, has an S2000 k&N filter, Forge 008 recirculating valve, 3inch down pipe and decat, Badger 5, amoung other things.

To be honest i'm not really a fan of the constant darth vader/henry hoover noises. Would switching to an OEM airbox help reduce this, and would the wak box mod with aftermarket panel filter be any better.


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Darryl_1983 said:


> I know this is an old thread now, but figured it'd be better to ask her than start up a new one.
> 
> I've not had my 225 long but it was already modified when i bought it, has an S2000 k&N filter, Forge 008 recirculating valve, 3inch down pipe and decat, Badger 5, amoung other things.
> 
> To be honest i'm not really a fan of the constant darth vader/henry hoover noises. Would switching to an OEM airbox help reduce this, and would the wak box mod with aftermarket panel filter be any better.


It goes with the flow 

Mondo (search)did a big experiment using a double/reverse cone type filter to try and get the cone flow with less induction nose while still mounting it in the standard airbox.
I think he got it quieter but in the end cut away a lot of the bottom of the box.
Waks original wakbox experiments(check his site) found that "Wakbox good ,but that aftermarket panel filter made sfa difference to oem paper one with Wakbox mod ".
That was on an unmapped engine .

Mapped engine with Wakbox(I found) the paper panel flutes start to bend over time , so must be a fair amount of air going thru  .

If your car is mapped for the open cone ,demodding now might adversely affect things..except for the noise.

I went for this..sort of an upsidedown Wakbox ,its not as noisy as it was full open cone, but still darth.
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=1404393&hilit=+s2000


----------



## Darryl_1983 (Dec 6, 2016)

Car has been remapped yeah, also got FMIC, 630cc injectors and magnex cat back. Car should be running approx 285bhp

I've not actually got a oem box, was hoping to pick one up to test out.

Seen a few threads on the airflow of the wak box against a few other options, didn't look like it was that much of a difference. I don't mind loose a few bhp to get rid of the current noise. I'd like to be able to hear the exhaust noise instead.


----------



## intott (Apr 7, 2015)

intott said:


> Just thought id share my findings wrt the MAF values for an open cone vs Wak box with a pipercross filter
> 
> These tests were done a day apart so are not really back to back but the outside temps were the same and both were 4th gear runs on a flat road.
> 
> ...


----------



## Trouble4 (Oct 4, 2012)

MosTT said:


> just wondering i want to fit a cone filter to my tt 2002 225bhp but can i just use any cone filter or does it have to be a K&N or piper cross type filter .thanks .


can be any but on cheap crap you do not know what your getting as I believe there is no complaince they have to meet.. just a FYI


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Darryl_1983 said:


> ...To be honest i'm not really a fan of the constant darth vader/henry hoover noises. Would switching to an OEM airbox help reduce this, and would the wak box mod with aftermarket panel filter be any better.


I'm not a fan of big sucking noises either - unless the context is entirely different. :roll: There's no doubt an open cone is good for air mass but if you're too embarrassed to drive around like that, what's the point?

Yes, a good-old OEM airbox will help. A lot. I think it's job is mostly to cut down on the intake sounds, along with providing a large neck in which to stuff a panel filter for, er, filtering.  A Wakbox (or Mondobox if you seriously butcher the @rse out of it...) is a good compromise; still lots of flow and gives a lovely rumble at low revs. Probably my 2nd favourite airbox sound, after Steve Schwing's amazing VTDA.

Or learn to love the sound, get a Saxo and start wearing your clothes backwards. Start with a stupid hat. [smiley=elf.gif]


----------



## Gonzalo1495 (Oct 13, 2014)

Not that this is directed at anyone, but I'd like to share some advice.

In life, never give a flying woopsie what people think about you, ESPECIALLY over silly insignificant stuff like the sound of your car. You'll live much happier not trying to please everyone.

So that said, if you WANT the power gain, do it and live with the noise. I promise you'll get used to it. Or just do a wak box mod if you can't handle the noise increase (which is not much).


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

Gonzalo1495 said:


> Not that this is directed at anyone, but I'd like to share some advice.
> 
> In life, never give a flying woopsie what people think about you, ESPECIALLY over silly insignificant stuff like the sound of your car. You'll live much happier not trying to please everyone.
> 
> So that said, if you WANT the power gain, do it and live with the noise. I promise you'll get used to it. Or just do a wak box mod if you can't handle the noise increase (which is not much).


Agreed, i find that that the k&n huge cone filter is less offensive to the ears than a drill air box not that i give a flying what's it anyway :lol:


----------

